# how much does a 150 weigh?



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

Last night I bought a 150, metal stand and 2 AC 500's for $150. What a great deal I thought. Well, I'm 5'7" and my two buddies are about an inch or two talled than me, I weigh 140 and they're built just a little heavier than me. I thought we could do it, one guy is a farmer and I work there on weekends and during the sumemr when I'm not teaching. We had to go across the street to a bar to recruit a guy to help us get it up my stairs to my second floor apt. Now the thing has no center brace, there never was one, it's made with 1/2" glass. If we had to get a dinosaur into that apt it would have been easier I think. Anyone have any idea how much these old school tanks weigh?


----------



## akapaul26 (Sep 6, 2007)

I would say a rough estimate would be about 150-200 lbs empty. Full of water decor etc about 1800 lbs.


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

I was wrong, the glass is 3/4". and 15-200 is a bad estimate, 150-200 I could have pushed it up the stairs myself  We are thinking more like 3-400lbs. Anyone with a little knowledge on glass out there?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a 4' x 2' x 2' 120 gal tank... the front/back/bottom are 5/8â€


----------



## mark102 (Apr 13, 2008)

im a glazier and id say 350


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

Just found this website, very handy - http://www.abacaglass.com/glass_knowledge.htm Since it's 3/4", the tank is 433 lbs. I knew it was heavy, but that is crazy heavy.


----------

